# MIUI Calendar



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, so this may just be isolated to me, but back on 1.8.* I used to get birthday notifications every morning for people synced to my contacts via Facebook.

Now, on 1.9.*, I no longer get them. Also, I've noticed that I don't get calendar notifications anymore. I'm using the stock android calendar and have been for quite awhile now.

Has anyone else noticed this, or am I just old school in actually using a calendar?

Any input would be appreciated.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

